# Finally eating again!



## littlemay (Sep 15, 2016)

Just wanted to share how happy I am that my albino boy Maru has finally started eating again (yay!) after several months with no food over winter. I only picked him up at the beginning of the year after losing my first snake who was riddled with heath problems. When he stopped eating over winter I completely freaked out, despite reading over and over that it was completely normal. Honestly though, no better feeling than seeing a good, strong feeding response in an animal that hasn't been eating XD


----------



## ThomasHobbes (Sep 18, 2016)

So happy that he's eating again! You must be so relieved!

I know how you feel though, I've had my girl for 5 years now and, without fail, I get very nervous every winter then she doesn't eat. 

It shows that you care about his well-being, which is the sign of a good snake owner


----------



## Milotic (Oct 20, 2016)

Yech...but good for him


----------

